# Anyone been to Shane Walsh Equestrian?



## Tangaroo (28 February 2014)

Just wondered if anyone has been to Shane Walsh when horse hunting. Best to PM me so we dont get in trouble. Good or bad news please?


----------



## Lucy_Ally (16 April 2014)

Hi - did you get any feedback or go to this dealer? PM me if any info, am thinking of going to see him. Thanks!


----------



## JC1 (17 April 2014)

I am also interested in hearing people's experiences with this dealer. Please PM me if you have been to him!


----------



## LessThanPerfect (17 April 2014)

Could you PM me as well, please as I have seen a couple of nice Connies on his site and wondered if he was okay?


----------



## Tangaroo (17 April 2014)

I will PM you all as 'yes i did go to Shane'


----------



## Pigeon (18 April 2014)

Yes I've known him for years, he sold us yellow pony  He's lovely! Gets good 'does what it says on the tin' irish horses.


----------



## Filo (18 April 2014)

Hi am thinking of going to shane Walsh, how did you get on?


----------



## TCG (30 June 2014)

Hi there, I am also thinking of going to Shane Walsh to see if he has any potential eventers for sale so would be interested to hear how people got on.


----------



## Laddy (30 June 2014)

We brought our Daughters pony from Shane.Four year old Connemara and novice rider shouldn't of worked, but his temperament is everything Shane said it was, and there learning nicely together. He's very good at matching horse and rider and a really nice man.


----------



## JC1 (1 July 2014)

I bought my new pony off him at the end of April. The pony is absolutely everything Shane said he would be. Very pleased! Wouldn't hesitate to go there again or recommend him!


----------



## Tangaroo (1 July 2014)

I bought my youngster from Shane in March. I went to look at a 9 yr old and came home with a rising 5yr old!  He is a pure ID and is the most lovely, willing, genuine horse who i am having a huge amount of fun bringing on. He is everything Shane said he was and Shane was a pleasure to deal with. There was no pressure to buy and if i had wanted to go and try him again before deciding it was no problem.
Next time im looking for a horse i wont waste 10 months searching through private adds, i will ring Shane and tell him what im looking for and hope he can find it for me.


----------

